# Best whole food multivitamin for toddler



## naturalmamabird (May 23, 2013)

I'm looking for a safe and healthy whole food vitamin supplement for my 2yo son. Can anyone recommend one? Thanks!


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

I've always liked the Animal Parade brand, though with toddlers I think I'd break up the pieces a little bit!


----------



## Irielyn (Aug 23, 2013)

Ive recently thought of starting my toddler on a whole foods vitamin as well and my favorite brand for myself has been Mega Foods. My midwife suggested their prenatal for me and after researching it, it is by far the BEST Ive found. They have a variety of vitamins for children to choose from also.


----------



## dana marie (Oct 10, 2012)

We do rainbow light gummies.


----------

